# ATV snowblower



## K20Fisher

:waving:Has anyone used one of those atv snowblowers or know anyone that has.


----------



## sublime68charge

I have a used 44" Kimpex Blower that I got mounted up on My Honda Rancher. 
Been through 2 storms with it and still working the bug's out of it. Spent more time Pissing with the Blower then it would have taken me with the blade.

but right now am at the tail end of a 8-12" dumping and gonna put the blower through its paces on this one.

Had problems with the Mount to the ATV and then also keeping the Blower running, and then the chute angle.

Think I have it all worked out will know by tomorrow afternoon when I plow snow at noon.

will get pics and updates then.

sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge

Here is a Pic of my set up.









More Pics of the Rancher and Blower at

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/19

sublime out


----------



## Humvee27

Never heard of this type of blower....what dealer you get that from? What's it got for a motor hiding on there?


----------



## chevykid

sublime i was lookin at ur pictures how did u do that to ur moose plow thats a hydralic lift rite


----------



## sublime68charge

Humvee27;520522 said:


> Never heard of this type of blower....what dealer you get that from? What's it got for a motor hiding on there?


craiglist out of Minneapolis, found it used, for $900.00

near as I can tell it is a Kimpex blower
http://www.kimpex.com/catalog.php?page=116&show=1
I have looked on it for Sticker's or a ID plate and haven't found it yet. Been more working getting it to work. between the Mounting plate for the ATV Has been made to fit to an old Style Moose Plow Mount and the Chute Adjuster, Had to change Spark Plug and oil on blower and stuff like that.

Powered by a 12 HP Tecumseh Engine. Have added an Electric starter to that also. I have to plug in to 110 but it work great for the initial startup of the engine, Once its been running then the Pull start works fine usuall within 3 pulls and your going

sublime out.
.


----------



## sublime68charge

chevykid;520550 said:


> sublime i was lookin at ur pictures how did u do that to ur moose plow thats a hydralic lift rite


found this kit,

http://www.mibarproducts.com/
it was pricy at $400 or so but 2 of my driveway's that I due I need to be able to backdrag away from the Garage doors. Also works great on sidewalks to the Front door Drive up drop the blade and back away.

It has been a life saver for me this winter.
Works great on flat surfaces, If you have alot of terrain change your busy with the up/down adjusting of it other wise you just stop cause it dig's in. 
Though I plow 2 different areas over grass that raise up or lower down and If I go slow I can make it work. Or I set to back drag thouse areas and away I go as fast as my Reverse is anyway.


----------



## chevykid

can u stack with it


----------



## sublime68charge

yes to some degree. Not quite as mush as with the Winch where the Blade would ramp up better.
you have to bring the blade up at the same time as your going into the pile and then it will only go up so far. When I was using the winch for raising the blade I had 12" of lift and now I only have like 8" I could have 12" if I adjusted it that way but I want the Down Pressure for back dragging away from Garage Doors and front entry doors and the way I have it set now I can back drag at %90 of what the blade will scrape if I was pushing the snow foward. I can probaly Pile at a %70 rate of what I could with have the blade float with the winch. It works for me. My Piles are a littler bigger around but now I don't have to Shovel 6' out from the garage doors.

IF I need to also I can pull 2 Pins remove the Electric Lift Actuator and Hook the Winch cable back up and Plow/Pile snow the same as I ever done. would take all of 1 minute to convert back to Winch lift system

there ya go.

any more? 
just let me know

Sublime out


----------



## Reb

This thread gets me excited about completing the project I started a few years ago. Found a Grayley(sp) snowblower at the junk yard. Started widing and rebuilding it but just run out of time to finish it. I even rebuilt a 11 horse Koler to power it with. It would be along the same line as Sublime's blower. My wife would rather I took it back to the junk yard but every guy has to have projects.


----------



## sublime68charge

you shoudl post up some progress pic's

that way it's drug out and then you have to work on it to finish it.

I figure by spring I'll be ready for Winter.

Heck my Mower is still waiting to have the mulcher put on so as I can grind up all the Leave's that I have under the 80" of snow that we have. I just didn't get around to that last fall.

Sublime out.


----------



## Viperjry

*Found this on the Western, MD Craigslist*

Found this on the Western, MD Craigslist, but it's located in Morgantown, WV

48" Snow Blower for any ATV or UTV - $1600

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-02-21, 4:51PM EST

Kimpex 48" Snow blower for any ATV or UTV, with a 13 HP Honda GX390 motor. Blower accessories include winch lifting kit, drift plate kit, and mounting bracket for a Yamaha Grizzly. If you own a different ATV than a Grizzly or you want to use the blower on a UTV, then you will need to purchase a mounting bracket from Kimpex (approximately $100). Motor also has electric start. Dual stage industrial snow blower is supported by two pneumatic 9" diameter swiveling caster wheels adding no extra weight to the ATV/UTV. The self-contained blower unit is fully controlled from the seated position. This snow blower can be removed or installed within minutes with quick disconnect and hook-up system. Blower is like new, only used two winters. Paid $2700, will sell for $1600 OBO. Delivery can be arranged within reasonable distance. Contact Todd @ 304-693-7696 Home.


----------



## K20Fisher

That looks Nice!!!


----------



## Reb

I would take some pics but it is in the shed and I would have to dig out the snow in front of the shed to get in. In other words, I am too lazy. Maybe this summer.

Here is the project that took precedence over the snowblower.








I have a variety of implements that fit this system plus the patent issued last summer so now I can start focusing on other things.

"I figure by spring I'll be ready for Winter." Man can I relate to your statement.


----------



## K20Fisher

Nice rock rake oh and atv!!


----------

